# Keto  Caramel "Apple" Crumble Pie



## jcam222

This one is something I have wanted to tackle for awhile. I pulled from several different recipes to combine into this one dessert. The filling  recipe is thanks to the folks at Lowcarbyum. The caramel sauce is credited to AlldayIdreamaboutfood. She puts out some amazing dessert recipes. The crust and crumble are each from recipes I wrote down in the past for a pie and an apple crisp. I noodled on this pie for awhile and brought all these things together into one amazing dessert.  Jicama is the sub in for apples. it is pretty widely available at many chain grocers. I grabbed mine at Meijers.  I did not take separate pics of the finished components.  Here is the pie before the oven and a pic of it plated up for my wife to eat tonight. Recipes follow the pics











*Pie Filling*

4 cups diced jicama
2/3 cup allulose (can use erythritol, monk fruit , splenda etc.)
1/2 cup butter
1 tbsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/8 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp vanilla
2 tsp apple extract
Combine all of the ingredients except the last two and bring to a boil. Simmer until the jicama is tender. This takes quite awhile and I did not time it. Note that the jicama is not going to get mushy like apples would. It maintains a little bit of a crunch but becomes VERY passable in the pie.  Note I did a double batch of this and it was enough for the 9" pie and then a smaller container that I just topped filling with crumble like a crisp so you definitely want to double batch this. 2 normal jicama will provide enough for a double batch. 

*Crust*

1 1/4 cups almond flour
1/4 cup of butter melted
1 egg
3 tbsp Golden Lakanto Monk Fruit (could probably sub in Swerve brown or even just use any sweetener)
Combine all ingredients and press into a greased 9" pie plate. Make sure to grease it or it will stick very badly. It still does a bit sometimes. Bake the crust for 7 minutes at 350F.

*Apple Crumble*

1 1/4 cups almond flour
1/3 cup chopped pecans
1/3 cup butter
1/3 cup Brown Swerve
*optional 1 tsp apple pie spice

Mix all the ingredients and it will form a nice crumble for topping the pie. 

Add the filling to the partially baked crust.  Top with the crumble. I used almost all of it on top the pie. Baked at 350F for around 30 minutes. Top with foil if the crumble starts getting to dark. 

While it is baking you can make the caramel sauce. The sweeteners called out in this really matter as the sauce will not recrystalize if you use them. If you use other SF sweeteners it likely will. It will still be good but you will have to warm it each time you use it. 

*Caramel Sauce*

1/2 cup butter 
6 tbsp Brown Swerve
6 tbsp Boca Sweet (can substitute Allulose and it will not recrystallize)
1 cup heavy cream
1/2 tsp xanthan gum
1/2 tsp salt
4 tbsp water
Add the first 4 ingredients to a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Simmer for 3 - 5 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in the cream. Sprinkle the xanthan gum (helps to use a salt shaker for this to prevent clumping) and stir vigorously. Add the salt and boil for 1 minute, stirring and being careful not to burn it. Set aside and when its lukewarm whisk  in the water. All of the stirring should be done with a whisk. This caramel sauce is just ridiculous so rich and buttery!! Amazing on many things. 

Give this a try you might just be surprised at what a good fake this one is.


----------



## TNJAKE

I'm not a dessert fan but your plating skills are awesome and that looks delicious


----------



## Hawging It

Oh my goodness!! Bring on the ice cold glass of milk!!


----------



## sawhorseray

This looks to good to pass on Jeff, bookmarked and a big Like! Your dessert posts, along with just about all the other dishes, not only look delicious, but appear to be  healthy. I usually pass on dessert because it's always full of sugar and fat, time for me to try something new, and this looks like a great place to start. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj

Color me Impressed. Seems like you have got a great dessert there. Have you been getting a worthwhile result, weight loss and/or got Diabetes under control? KUDOS for the dedication!...JJ


----------



## xray

That apple crumble pie looks decadent all on its own. The plating and presentation just takes it over the top!  

Very nice Jeff!


----------



## tx smoker

Lordy lordy that looks amazing!! I'm not a huge dessert fan but there are a couple I enjoy, apple pie being pretty much at the top of the list. Of course, the way you present it just makes people want to fall all over themselves for a slice. No doubt if I saw a pic of that on a menu somewhere I'd just have to order a slice...or maybe two    Beautiful job Jeff!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Is this Jeff or Paula Deen? 

How you make desserts that look this good without sugar or "bread" baffles me. You might just end up converting us all to keto. Big points my friend!


----------

